# Funniest/Interesting Avatar / Signature on MHF



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

The new forum medals http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-medals.html are here and i want to award them to the members with the funniest / interesting signatures and avatars

So post in here some potential candidates and then we can vote for this months winners.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It has to be Motorhomefimpson and Gerald.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Or Gillian and those pesky penguins


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomerfimpson?? :lol: 

Yef he gets my vote too


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

or annej's little batman caped camper cab .


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

theflyingscot said:


> or annej's little batman caped camper cab .


Yes, that one, it makes me giggle every time I see it


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

MEDAL, MEDAL, MEDAL


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

nearly forgot , there was i think (mauramac 's ) , it's a winnebago full of smileys that pull up , jump out and have a barbie . it was more like a small cartoon but an excellent avatar .

as for signatures i nearly wet myself when i read pussers . :lol:


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nuke 

I always relate my Avatar to my vehicle registration. The Avatar is a picture of a backwood outhouse (loo) the van is L4BOG from a distance it looks like 
the French for Toilet (La Bog). It is most probably my ex RAF sense of humour. 
kind regards


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Gerald for me too, he always makes me smile even tho I have seen it 1000's of time, the forum without Gerald would be a sadder place


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hope we don't have to vote- how do I decide between Gillian's penquins, annetony's jet and annej's batman cab?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

How about a medal each for Motorhomerfimpson and Puffer?? :lol: :lol:



theflyingscot said:


> nearly forgot , there was i think (mauramac 's ) , it's a winnebago full of smileys that pull up , jump out and have a barbie . it was more like a small cartoon but an excellent avatar .
> 
> as for signatures i nearly wet myself when i read pussers . :lol:


You mean this one?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh poo! it won't do the barbie bit !!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi LC1962

It will do it if you click on it :wink: 

mike


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Cheers Mike :lol: :lol: 

I'm a complete numpty when it comes to computers   

Linda


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

now thats quality . :lol: well spotted . :wink:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Oh thanks guys for nominating my little rv...I can't get it to work since the new website - I did ask Nuke what had happened to it but he was very busy at the time so it has been stuck in suspended animation ever since
 


My favourite is the little MH running along on its front wheels with the flappy bit at the back....does it belong to Ann somebody, sorry should have looked it up before typing this  

Maura

Huge Thanks to Spykal (Mike) for getting those little guys up and running around again...MWAH xx


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think I ought to point out for Motorhomesimpson that he's avatar is not just foliage. If you look closely, you will see a giraffe. Not a lot of people realise that. 8)


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Funniest Avatar....''is the little MH running along on its front wheels with the flappy bit at the back '' Again, Sorry I don't know whose it is.

Funniest signature....''Pusser's'' I want to die peacefully in my sleep like my Uncle did - Not screaming and shouting like his passengers.

Roy.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Agree about Pusser's signature!

The new one isn't quite so funny. What a sage observation.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

so who won the medal ?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I nominate mine
It must be mine, no matter who gets the best vote it must be mine,no matter who gets the best vote it must be mine,no matter who gets the best vote it must be mine,no matter who gets the best vote it must be mine,no matter who gets the best vote it must be mine,no matter who gets the best vote it must be mine,no matter who gets the best vote it must be mine,no matter who gets the best vote it must be mine,no matter who gets the best vote it must be mine,no matter who gets the best vote it must be mine.

*After all we are the comeback kings and we are coming back again to be the best the envy of the rest*

But being honest my vote goes to Homersimpson.

But you better watch out you better not cry because homersimpson I will pass you by.
We are the comeback kings and we are never beaten....Well not when my namesake stevie is on form. Come on England....Come on Stevie G future captain of England.
Well done homersimpson excellent.
Oh I just thought signatures. 
Who can honestly say the have a more honest,puzzled signature than mine. When was MHF stevercars created?


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Stevercar....you're mad you are :lol: 

However, if it can't be ME (and seriously I think it should after all Spykal's hard work to get my little bits bouncing around again 8O ) then I have to agree with you and say Gerald the Giraffe of Annej for the Medal.

Pusser gets the mad signature medal everytime ....just as long as he promises NEVER to bring back that awful Baby with a Dummy avatar...yuk yuk yuk.

"Come on the Gate"....(apparantly thats what you have to shout if you support Margate) and I do love to support the lame ducks in this world :lol:


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Take a look at Storeman. Its a funny avatar.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*av a tar*

i vote for gerald, the penquins and the pirate heheheheheh ok gerald and the penguins and the bb q


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well i completely forgot about this little brainstorm i had !!

anyway i need a volunteer to take on the role of Medal Co-ordinator 

They will (In their own design / method) think of medals/awards and have the ability to assign these to users )


Anyone ? and we can get this show started


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> well i completely forgot about this little brainstorm i had !!
> 
> anyway i need a volunteer to take on the role of Medal Co-ordinator
> 
> ...


Drums would be impartial as has has no m\home and its Crazy Ladies fault. What on earth Drums does in his spare ......Oops. Just seen Crazy Lady on the beach. That's that question answered.

Also Drums is impecaable apart from very large birds and would never accept a bribe from me.


----------



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

Penguins do it for me too!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

so any volunteers for the role of awards co-ordinator ?


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I nominate Pusser


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> I nominate Pusser


Sweet gesture but you need a person with a rod of iron. Age has denied me this facility.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

This is right up your street Pusser, with your sense of humour and talent you are just the man to pick out contenders for this award.

However, I expect every spare moment will now be outside in that new van of yours (not jealous, not jealous :evil: :evil: ) so maybe you will be too busy eh?

How is all going, have you managed to translate the manuals yet?

I find this website really useful - have you used it before?

http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr

Looking forward to hearing about your travels.

Maura


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> This is right up your street Pusser, with your sense of humour and talent you are just the man to pick out contenders for this award.
> 
> However, I expect every spare moment will now be outside in that new van of yours (not jealous, not jealous :evil: :evil: ) so maybe you will be too busy eh?
> 
> ...


Sorry MauraMac but must have missed your response somehow but luckily it is a sticky stuck up in the sticky area.

I am hopeless at organsing anything, doing anything that requires logic and efficiency - in fact the only thing I am good at is doing nothing. I like doing nothing. I have turned doing nothing into an art form.

I have a cd arriving in Enlgish which Fiat engineers use which of course I will not understand either but it sounds good.

The instructions for Truma were in English, as is the radio and Cobra alarm. I still haven't a clue after reading the Cobra brochure so I hope to God that the alarm does not go off as I won't know what to do. (Might get the missus to shout at it as that certainly makes me go quiet).

The control panel was a mystery but using a process of lateral thinking I determined that I understand 75% of what it does having had the experience on Two Loos of an Italian one. Still one bit I don't know why it is there or what it does.

Cassette Loo came naturall to me on a dummy run so OK there.

I notice waste pipe is very low down and when I get back of hols, I am getting a friend to do a better job. providing it is still there.

Fresh Water is sussed. But today I am doing a dummy run of heating water, heating van, cassette loo, mains\12v, fridge is the same as before, etc..

There is a lot os stuff packed in so moving around is an art to be learned with a doublebed\dinette at the rear, a single\dinette at the front shared with passenger and driver swivel seats and a shower and loo about the same size as I am.

I will of course do a report when I get back. In fact I am taking an old laptop with me to make notes as usual and set it up with wifi in case I can take advantage of hotspots.

Footnote. I have noticed that Halfords sell a product for removing scratches of acrylic windows. Handy for when I get back I would imagine.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Sounds like you getting stuck in then!

Look forward to reading your holiday/van reports as always.

I'm guessing you a lot better at getting things done than I am but far too modest (and crafty) to say so :wink: 

Talking of doing nothing...I packed up work about 3 years ago as we were supposed to be moving to Ireland (didn't happen...long story) and Richard (present hubby) packed up last August. We still in our early 50's and still waiting for the pangs of missing work to arrive....yep still waiting :lol: 

Good luck in the Possl, I know you will have fun in whatever you drive.

Maura


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Sounds like you getting stuck in then!
> 
> Look forward to reading your holiday/van reports as always.
> 
> ...


Thankyou... I would say if you are thinking of getting a m\home, determine where you will use it most. i.e. LHD or RHD. And if you are paying cash or similar you really should look at the offerings in Germany.

But, you really must go and see the m\homes, walk around them poking in here and there and then go away and talk about it. You will probably the find that the right m\home for you tells you so the moment you walk in.

Get the m\home check list off downloads somewhere on here which is a big help in checking the things you didn't think of.

Why not post how much you are thinking of paying, what class of m\home appeals to you. Do you want it to go everywhere or will you be carrying bikes to travel locally etc.

Then we can all send you links pertaining to your requirements.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Talking of doing nothing...I packed up work about 3 years ago as we were supposed to be moving to Ireland
> 
> Maura


Hi Maurra
We did what you thought of doing and then????
Send us a pm if you want to find out what happened?

Steve & Jan


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi

To bring this thread back on topic...

I have been given the pleasure of awarding a medal to the person with the best avatar.

It does not have to be funny but can be a pic of your MH in a particularly stunning setting.

I will be holding a monthly poll which will be between 3-4 members. with the winner of the poll being awarded the medal!

I will also be awarding a medal to a particularly stunning avatar that I feel deserves the award.

So... post up possible contenders now and, who knows, you could be getting a medal soon!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Possibilities for some that I have seen so far:

Motorhomersimpson Click Here

Spykal Click Here

MonsieurClee-mong Click Here

Annej Click Here

SidT Click Here


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Neat idea...
Two things really, without wishing to offend people here but most of the suggested avatars are purely captured from the www... The only one that I know isn't is SidT's, and this is a nice photo...
The second thing is, will there be another co ordinator awarding medals for signatures, or are you responsible for both???

Looking forward to your reply

Keith


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Avatars are judged on what people think of them. Do they make you laugh, do they impress you, etc.

The choices I have given are for example only. The final verdict is up to the members. I will take the most nominated members and hold a poll. The winner of the poll will be awarded the medal.

Having a comedy avatar from the www won't necessarily win, as is the case with Sidt. I liked that one because I thought it was a good picture.
I posted up the examples going on the information contained within previous threads, where comedy avatars were chosen. 

At the moment I award the best avatar.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If is just avatars then AnneJ for me. It has movement, on topic and a relevancy


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

TallPaul said:


> Possibilities for some that I have seen so far:
> 
> Motorhomersimpson Click Here
> 
> ...


Sorry I have obviously misunderstood mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I assumed that as you had used the word "Possibilities" in your opening line then this set the tone :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Can you let me know who then will be awarding the medals for signatures as the thread title is indicating that both are to be judged and medals awarded???

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sorry to be a kill joy but awarding medals for whatever is divisive and quite frankly childish .. what next? 
Best polished motorhome, most miles in one trip, furthest travelled in one day, most rallies attended, newest / oldest, biggest / smallest motorhome ..? 
We stopped having 'spanners' for similar reasons.. this is spanners back with a vengeance :roll: :roll: 

Sorry, but that's how I feel..


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Sorry to be a kill joy but awarding medals for whatever is divisive and quite frankly childish .. what next?
> Best polished motorhome, most miles in one trip, furthest travelled in one day, most rallies attended, newest / oldest, biggest / smallest motorhome ..?
> We stopped having 'spanners' for similar reasons.. this is spanners back with a vengeance :roll: :roll:
> 
> Sorry, but that's how I feel..


I can see where you are coming from SJL. I think spanners were dependant on how many posts you made, thus I had a full set. Now all I have is an imprisionment.  The arguement for spanners was that many people, i.e. me, were getting spanners for posts such as Welcome to the MHF and trivia. Conversely, some had none or 1 spanner and their posts were of course less frequent but full of sound technical advice and presumably they had better things to do than spend all day on here chatting about bugger all.

But getting back to your point I suspect a line needs to be drawn about what medals are dished out for. Where that line should be I have no idea.


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

I appreciate that this does not appeal to everyone, but I have been asked to do this, and it's all just a bit of light-hearted fun anyway. :wink:

These are the nominations so far. If there are no others, I will start the poll for July.

*Beagle* Click Here

*Saruman* Click Here

*SidT* Click Here

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am thinking of nominating ScotJimLand for the August medal!

I know he is not too keen on the medals, but I like his avatar! 8)


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

With *ScotJimLand* winning the medal for August, time to think about September!!

Post your suggestions here and I will put them into the poll a couple of weeks time.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My suggestion would be that you change the competition so we can vote to give the workers on here a chance to earn well deserved recognition. 

You are doing a grand job against all the odds and I feel you will be rewarded with many more participants if we go down that road.

My opinion of course and maybe out of order so apologies if I have caused a prob.


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Pusser said:


> My suggestion would be that you change the competition so we can vote to give the workers on here a chance to earn well deserved recognition.
> 
> You are doing a grand job against all the odds and I feel you will be rewarded with many more participants if we go down that road.
> 
> My opinion of course and maybe out of order so apologies if I have caused a prob.


I agree, there are other medals that can be given, including tip of the week, but as I am only in charge of the medals for best avatar, I am limited in what I can do.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Aha! Then perhaps either you need some additional powers from Nukes or as you did before, a selection to chose from.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pusser,

You can vote for whomsoever you like for whatever reason, given people choose willy-nilly between "best", "most interesting", "funniest" and "most apt", or anything else that takes their appeal, so I see no reason why anyone should be a stickler for "avatar" either!

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

My personal view about the medals is this. They are just a bit of fun, I would not like to see them used as a reward for anything, that would be a mistake.

However, more options about what categories Paul can choose from would certainly be helpful, to both Paul and the members.

I'll suggest one here and now, "quote of the month" and if that is included I'll start it off with one I recently read.

Quote by pusser

"I may have been gassed before but because I was unconscious, I didn't know I had"

Just a thought.

MHS..Rob


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree with everyone's comments regarding the medals and I am not disputing anything.

If you *Click Here* You will see 4 medal categories, of which I am the moderator for Avatar of the month. As a result I can only give out 1 medal. I can not do anything for the other medals.

I have no doubt that the description for the various medals can be changed to whatever people want or, in this case, what the admin team want.

Maybe someone else can take on the role of moderator for the other medal categories.

As I have said many times before, the avatar medal is just for fun as is in no way to be taken seriously! :wink:

Anyway......Who's 1st to be nominated??? :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well I am voiting for gerald which I did choose before but then realised it is not an avatar so just in case it falls into a catogory, I vote for Motorhomesimpson whose Gerald continues to fascinate me from the time I first saw it until now. I have always had a soft spot for zebras.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Whose is the one with the cab running along the road - cannot find it now?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-819.html

:wink:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Jim,

I would like to nominate annej


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Nominations for September so far:

*MotorHomerSimpson*

*Annej*

*JockandRita*

Are there any more nominiations?


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I would like to nominate JockandRita 

There in bed what ever they are doing????


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Nora+Neil said:


> I would like to nominate JockandRita
> 
> There in bed what ever they are doing????


I had an erotic evening the other night with my missus. Nearly woke her up twice. 8)


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Nora+Neil said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to nominate JockandRita
> ...


TOO MUCH INFORMATION!!!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I had an erotic evening the other night with my missus. Nearly woke her up twice. "

No doubt you learned something, if only the milkman's name.

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Gerald my giraffe is in my sig, so not an avatar, so I would suggest my nomination is removed.

Not wanting to sound ungrateful in any way pusser, and thanks from Gerald.... :wink:  

Anyway, my giraffe would only let it go to his head :lol: :lol: 

Perhaps if you do one for sig's in the future he could be included then if nominated.

As pussers has already been nominated before I'll suggest annieJ's little cape crusader avatar...very amusing.... :lol: :lol: 

Thanks

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tricia beat you to it, Rob.

Annej's avatar is the one I've always been the most jealous of 

Dave


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Avatars*

There are some great avatars, but how do I create one of my own?
Also how do you insert an emoticon in your text?
Sorry to be thick but it would help newcomers if there was a teach in on how to personalise Forum contributions.
Forrester


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Avatars*



Forrester said:


> There are some great avatars, but how do I create one of my own?
> Also how do you insert an emoticon in your text?
> Sorry to be thick but it would help newcomers if there was a teach in on how to personalise Forum contributions.
> Forrester


hi forrester .. you get avatar s in a veriety off ways so long they are 80x80 in size put avatars in google and there a few sites that do them! also you can use pictures from your file but down size them again to max 80x80kb :wink: if you go to your profile and click browse then submit, also smileys make sure they are enabled on your account then click on the one you want in your text  hope this helps

ray


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Avatars*

Thanks for the info. on avatars Saruman. As you can see it's up & running! :lol: :lol: 
Forrester.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Avatars*



Forrester said:


> Thanks for the info. on avatars Saruman. As you can see it's up & running! :lol: :lol:
> Forrester.


You'll get a knighthood on here for that.


----------

